# buying a Z



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

my cousin called me and told me about a twinturbo 300Z..i guess he said it was an 98...with 120k miles...not sure...
for $3,000
what you guy think is it worth messing with ??
yes? no?....let me know


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It might be a 96 the last year they were sold in the U.S. doesn't sound bad. Are you sure it's only 3K?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it sounds really wierd. That guy could easily get 5-6K out of it, I would go check it out before any decisions were made


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

That be a great deal if it was only 3k.


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

*hmm*

yha guys i guess it is an 96...lol me cousin doesnt realy know or care about anyother car except his 98 mits 3000GT VR-4......so when he called and told me about this car i was like wow this car relly must of caught his eye....so 3k doesnt sound bad huh....imma look into it ...thanx guys for ur help....oh and 1 more thing ...do the Z's last very long or a high maint. car??....


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 1987 300zx turbo with 207,000 miles on it and it runs like brand new. nissans are very dependable, a friend of mine has a 1984 300zx and he has over 400,000 miles on the original engine! And I have heard many others say the same thing. And at 3k thats a good buy man. I would take it. you wont regret it.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

saying as tho., it is your cousin you should have no problem. But, like anything else, give it a check out to see, if you like the look/drive of the car. If you know anything about the Z, then have a good look @ it. Let's hope it runs for another few years..


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> I have a 1987 300zx turbo with 207,000 miles on it and it runs like brand new. nissans are very dependable, a friend of mine has a 1984 300zx and he has over 400,000 miles on the original engine! And I have heard many others say the same thing. And at 3k thats a good buy man. I would take it. you wont regret it.



nissan makes really good motors....APPARENTLY!! haha... :cheers: to the 300zxt


----------



## nicochama (Dec 21, 2005)

thats quite cheeapp for that year w turbo even if it IS high milage. shoot, check it. worst case ur gunna getchurself another JDM motor.


----------

